# Need Crow/Raven sounds!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, anyone have a link to a sound of crows/ravens kind of screaching/calling? Please post!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Found some good ones!: http://sounddogs.com/searchresults.asp


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

You might also want to check www.findsounds.com . I found some good stuff there back in 2004.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's some crows here, too.
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

You are welcome to use what I have here...

http://www.roadkillscafe.com/sfx.htm


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

